# Baby pigeon help



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Yello, I'm making this new forum because I am having no luck on my other one.

Ok now i have Kaytee-Exact hand feeding for the baby pigeons. I said to feed in little amounts at a time. The question is how little?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Have you ever seen a new born after feeding? You will have to make a guess on how much that is.
Dave


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

Your hand feeding? 
Bad idea..


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Ihave gone through all this bad idea stuff in my last thread. It's the only ything I can do, I don't just want to throw aaway the eggs if they are just days away from hatching.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

The first few times you will make to much or to little its one of those things you'll get used to.
Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The amount is just when the crop is full..so make a guess of what that is.. Im not sure.. maybe 1/2 ML on a syringe and you feed more as they grow, going up to 15 to 20 ML three times a day in the end and then tapering off if they get that far.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Have they hatched? I've hand raised many babies, all ages, successfully. Even my 'Bucket Babies' ....Here's their story- http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/omg-bucket-babies-46970.html?highlight=bucket+babies
But personally knowing how much time and work is involved, I would never purposely let eggs hatch to hand raise.
If they hatch, here's my input.....I use to use Kaytee, but have switched to Zupreem Baby Bird Formula. Kaytee is fine if that's what you have. I have found that the baby bottle is the easiest.....and I've tried ALL methods.
Here's a link that will help you... http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f20/i...6756.html?highlight=bottle+feeding#post615941

I keep them in a small (portable) cage (with canvas carrying straps because they have to go to work with me to be fed). I put a heating pad on the bottom (set on LOW), covered with a towel. Then a roll small towels making a nest, I also put a small floppy stuffed animal to snuggle against/under. 


















Make sure you read the links....they have more detailed instructions for feeding.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thank you all for tha advice!!!

Msfreebird, no the eggs have not hatched yet. They are close to it though, I hope no problems will be encountered during hatching.

The eggs are from two ferals that I had fallen in love with and took them in as my own. Again, thank you all.
Lucas


----------



## copper (Aug 25, 2010)

You mix the Exact very watery ( it has to be warm) I use a small spoon .You place the babies beak in the Exact and let him feed. He knows when to stop ! You do this for the first 3 days, then you start feeding with a syringe and small feeding tube.


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

copper said:


> You mix the Exact very watery ( it has to be warm) I use a small spoon .You place the babies beak in the Exact and let him feed. He knows when to stop ! You do this for the first 3 days, then you start feeding with a syringe and small feeding tube.


Thanks, Copper


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

copper said:


> You mix the Exact very watery ( it has to be warm) I use a small spoon .You place the babies beak in the Exact and let him feed. He knows when to stop ! You do this for the first 3 days, then you start feeding with a syringe and small feeding tube.


Tube feeding can be difficult for those that have never done it, and even more so with ones this young.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Think you're better off doing it naturally, as Msfreebird has demonstrated. You can also use a syringe, cut off at the end and covered with either self sticking tape or a balloon, into which you have cut a small slit.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here's a link
http://urbanwildlifesociety.org/WLR/BabyPij&DuvFeedg.htm


----------



## pigeon-lover0 (Apr 1, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> Think you're better off doing it naturally, as Msfreebird has demonstrated. You can also use a syringe, cut off at the end and covered with either self sticking tape or a balloon, into which you have cut a small slit.


I'd like to do it that way also, as it seems easier and less difficult. All I have to do is go shopping for a baby bottle or whatever.

When the squabs hatch I would like to post pictures of them so you all can see the progress(if there is any).

Lucas


----------

